# Fresh Garlic



## Burl Source (Jul 7, 2013)

Before last year I never realized there was so much difference between grocery store garlic and the fresh local grown stuff.
I forget the name of this but I remember the farmer saying it was some of the "hot" garlic.
It was much spicier and delicious. At first I was hesitant about paying over $10 a pound for garlic. But "Oh Baby, this is some good stuff". I am fortunate that like myself, my wife loves garlic with almost anything I cook.
These are some bulbs I got from a farm about a mile down the road from work.






Next week at the farmers market I am getting more from a local organic farmer who grows several different varieties.


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)

fresh garlic is good, but not if you're paying $10 a pound, that's absurd.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 7, 2013)

Not if it is excellent garlic. I have seen people pay more. But then again some areas it grows better than others. Kinda like vidalia onions. Right chemistry of the soil will create a better flavor.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 7, 2013)

panda said:


> fresh garlic is good, but not if you're paying $10 a pound, that's absurd.


That was my thought last year.
But I decided to buy one bulb to try it out.
I used less than normal and tasted a lot better than any I had previously tasted.
The one bulb was about $2 and lasted a couple weeks.
So I figured it wasn't such a bad price afterall.

I am going to plant a few varieties myself this fall.
Turns out that Oregon climate is good for growing garlic.


----------



## maxim (Jul 7, 2013)

I am fan of Garlic  And there are huge difference where you get it from and so many different tastes.
I will gladly pay $10

Most of the garlic you get in DK is from china


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

There are garlic festivals here in the northeast. Access to a bunch of different varieties every year. Pretty reasonable . The local growers at the farmers market are quite good. We alo grow our own.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 7, 2013)

There are garlic festivals around here, but I don't think I've ever cooked with really fresh garlic. I'll have to hit up a farmer's market and find some.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 7, 2013)

anything grown closer to home is fresher, more tasty, usually more nutritionally dense since they don't have time to dry up and practically die a slow death while being transported hundreds of miles away.

and if they're organic, better for you as well!

i make it a point to buy as close to the source as possible.

=D


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 8, 2013)

The difference in texture can be pretty amazing, too. Crisp and juicy--almost like an apple.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 9, 2013)

maxim said:


> Most of the garlic you get in DK is from china



the craziest thing for me to wrap my mind about Chinese Garlic is the price. at the asian market, i can get that panty hose wrapped "tube" of garlic CHEAP!!!

i am lucky to live right near Gilroy, IMHO, the garlic capital of the world. (gotta vouch for the local guys )

how can the chinese garlic be so cheap? they blow away the stuff down the street. crazy stuff from the other side of the planet can even be competitive, with stuff i can drive and get off of the farm.

nuts. i love garlic.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark, Give this a try with your garlic. I made it this week and its just so killer. Its really a garlic emulsion. 

4 heads of peeled garlic (can actually use more)
1 TBLS of kosher salt

Add to food processor, pulse until the garlic turns into a paste. the run the processor until the garlic is a smooth thick paste.

Drizzle in a refined vegetable oil (safflower, canola, corn...) NOT Olive OIL. maybe a cup per four heads of garlic until the garlic resembles creamy horseradish sauce. 

Add 1/4 cup of Greek yogurt and 1/2 lemon.

Check seasoning. I use a pinch of Fresh Fruit (citric acid) to stabilize it too. 

Its a Lebanese condiment. Crazy good.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 9, 2013)

You know garlic is stupid easy to grow right? Buy a pound, grow your own and have enough to last a year!1


----------



## JMJones (Jul 9, 2013)

gyutoguy said:


> You know garlic is stupid easy to grow right? Buy a pound, grow your own and have enough to last a year!1


that's what I did last fall. Bought a bunch of heads at the natural food store, planted last fall and just cut off the scapes to make pesto, the garlic should be ready fairly soon!


----------

